
Google employees leaving now they can cash their options - jkush
http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/898498/google_faces_brain_drain_as_anniversaries_hit/index.html
======
mukund
hmmm are people after money only? I think there may be just very few who will
encash the money and take an early retirement. Some may just become angel
investors and put some cash into startups. But on the whole if google cannot
hold back their employees then there may be something to do with erosion of
google culture or mistake in finding the right hire.

